
Multi-platform open-source video conferencing - LinuxBender
https://jitsi.org/
======
rabalde
Zoom has security and privacy issues:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/1/21202584/zoom-security-
pri...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/1/21202584/zoom-security-privacy-
issues-video-conferencing-software-coronavirus-demand-response)

